# attacked on beach



## charlie2000 (Apr 6, 2010)

hi any advice would be appreciated ,two days ago my 13 yr old daughter was attacked on the beach by a gang of spanish girls 10 strong ,she does not know them .but they new her ,she was sitting with two friends and seen them coming towards her realsied she was in trouble when they began screaming insults and asking her to fight ,she thank god ran toward the cafe that we were in and her father ran out towards her as she was approaching her dad one of them managed to smash her over the head with an object and her dad got in between and pushed them away .We were extemley shocked and made our way towards the car ,beliving they were gone and with my daughter ill form shock we waited on a wall whilst her dad went to get the car ,then to my horror they all came to get her again and my daughter and i had to rush into a cafe for help ,we contacted the police and they took my daughter to the girls they were very sympathetic and people on the beach backed up my daughter as the girls were denying all ,my daughter had to be taken to the ambulantoria and was injured and was in shock,we then had to go to police station only to find that the girl my husband pushed away from my daughter had denunced him and was claiming my husband assaulted her now he faces charges of assult on a minor ,these girls were much bigger and older than my daughter and were like animals there is no doubt they were intent on seriously hurting her .now we have found they are trying to contact her through the tuenti chat and want to say sorry and drop charges on both sdies any advice


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Thats really frightening!! I dont know what can be done, but I guess you should get in touch with the guardia and possibly an abogado - if your spanish isnt up to a good level then I think you need a good translator too! Hopefully, this wont affect your daughter too much. 

What an awful thing to happen, and there we are banging on about how spanish teenagers are more respectful and better behaved than the Brits!!?

Jo xxx


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Charlie that is bad news. For what it is worth I would make no contact, get the best lawyer you can afford, get all the names and contact details of witnesses. I would also document the incident to the best of your abilities and register it while things remain clear.

If you want to pursue reconciliation you could try the school (if that is the link) or the mayor (alcalde) but get a spaniard on your side.

Sorry you probably have thought of that already but my thoughts are with you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I agree - horrible situation

there must be a report of some sort if the police & ambulancia were involved, so tell your husband not to worry too much, but as the others have said - see an abogado asap if only to find out what has really happened

tuenti is like facebook isn't it?

can your dd not simply change her settings & block these girls?

at least that will be one door closed


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

As the others have said, get legal advice as soon as possible. If these girls knew your daughter, but she does not know them, it's possible someone else, who is known to your daughter is behind the attack. The best thing to do is, find the person behind the attack and if possible, take a dunucia against them.

You have witnesses to the incident, who will say that her father was defending his daughter. The denuncia against him is no more than these girls trying to stop any charges being laid against them and they have stupidly already offered to drop it if the charges against them are dropped, showing that is why the denuncia was made.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

And print off a copy of the chat page as well


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

This is dreadful, I hope you get it sorted out soon. where abouts in Spain did it occur?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

charlie2000 said:


> hi any advice would be appreciated ,two days ago my 13 yr old daughter was attacked on the beach by a gang of spanish girls 10 strong ,she does not know them .but they new her ,she was sitting with two friends and seen them coming towards her realsied she was in trouble when they began screaming insults and asking her to fight ,she thank god ran toward the cafe that we were in and her father ran out towards her as she was approaching her dad one of them managed to smash her over the head with an object and her dad got in between and pushed them away .We were extemley shocked and made our way towards the car ,beliving they were gone and with my daughter ill form shock we waited on a wall whilst her dad went to get the car ,then to my horror they all came to get her again and my daughter and i had to rush into a cafe for help ,we contacted the police and they took my daughter to the girls they were very sympathetic and people on the beach backed up my daughter as the girls were denying all ,my daughter had to be taken to the ambulantoria and was injured and was in shock,we then had to go to police station only to find that the girl my husband pushed away from my daughter had denunced him and was claiming my husband assaulted her now he faces charges of assult on a minor ,these girls were much bigger and older than my daughter and were like animals there is no doubt they were intent on seriously hurting her .now we have found they are trying to contact her through the tuenti chat and want to say sorry and drop charges on both sdies any advice


I am shocked by this account, truly shocked. You must all be so worried about this. I agree with a lot of the advice you have been given.
Get a lawyer
Get your daughter off tuenti and don't have any contact with those girls what so ever.
The police and health authorities are already involved and that's important as their information is needed
Get in touch with the school and town hall (even if the school is closed for holidays you should be able to get in touch with somebody due to the gravity of the situation) or local education authority,if nothing else to identfy the girls.

The girls who attacked your daughter must have some link with her because you say she was with friends on the beach, but they weren't interested in the friends, only her. If she didn't know them, then they must have been sent by someone, or did they just randomly pick on her????

Will be thinking of you.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

If the police and ambulance services have been called, there will be documentation. The Police would have taken statements from witnesses. They will also have the witnesses names an addresses. It might also be a good idea to contact the tuenti service who might be able to trace the ip address of the girls trying to contact your daughter and possibly produce a verified hard copy of the messages.

You should also contact the British consulate in your area and cc a copy to the embassy in Madrid. They can advise you on your rights and would have other services which may help your situation.

It might also be an ideaq to take out a denuncia against the girl whom your husband is accused of assaulting. From your account in the original post, it would seem like she was about to assault your husband in order to get to your daughter.


----------



## charlie2000 (Apr 6, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Get to a solicitor and FAST ...... AND GET SCREENSHOTS OF THE im SERVICES. IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO GET SCREENSHOTS i AM SURE JOJO will not mind if you ask here.
> 
> Sorry to say your husband could be in serious trouble so ensure you work through your lawyer and say nothing to anybody without his permission.


thank to all for your advice,we are currently contacting a lawyer ,the police rang to say dates had been changed and they would contact us soon ,so that gives us more time ,the girls more of them now continue to threaten my family for denuncing them ,they can send messages via tuenti without being a friend but i am recording there threats .my daughter now is afraid to go anywhere and we are told these are particularly bad girls.they have at the moment changed tak and keep telling rosie they are sorry and would she like to meet upwith her friends and theirs and make friends!!!we have told her to ignore all and not to answer .All we can do now is wait to speak to police.


----------



## angela1 (Nov 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear of this. Firstly, I should point out I know nothing of Spanish law, don't even live in Spain. I am however a lawyer and the following points will help.

1. Get professional photographs of any injuries. In the UK the police would do this.

2. Get the names and addresses of the witnesses and get statements from them.

3. Get a good lawyer who specialises in crime. Take the lawyer to the police for any interviews. Do you have a right to remain silent in Spain? If so, remain silent. 

4. Do not say anything until you have spoken to a lawyer.

5. Your daughter and your family should have NO CONTACT with these girls.

6. Ensure that any interpreter is translating/interpreting word for word what is being said. This is very important.

Best wishes
Angela


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Get to a solicitor and FAST ...... AND GET SCREENSHOTS OF THE im SERVICES. IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO GET SCREENSHOTS i AM SURE JOJO will not mind if you ask here.
> 
> Sorry to say your husband could be in serious trouble so ensure you work through your lawyer and say nothing to anybody without his permission.


Stirling advice - make sure the lawyer sees the TUENTE stuff. - If there have been threats via TUENTE - advise TUENTE too! - This a public record of menaces.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

charlie2000 said:


> thank to all for your advice,we are currently contacting a lawyer ,the police rang to say dates had been changed and they would contact us soon ,so that gives us more time ,the girls more of them now continue to threaten my family for denuncing them ,they can send messages via tuenti without being a friend but i am recording there threats .my daughter now is afraid to go anywhere and we are told these are particularly bad girls.they have at the moment changed tak and keep telling rosie they are sorry and would she like to meet upwith her friends and theirs and make friends!!!we have told her to ignore all and not to answer .All we can do now is wait to speak to police.


Unfortunately these things happen throughout the world, but most ex pats in Spain, I think, would agree that it is a rare occurrence. Everyone on here is obviously shocked and we all offer you our support. All of the advice is very sound and you must follow it. You haven't yet said where this occured unless I missed it. Any kind of violence, no matter where or how it occurs, is to be abhored. My thoughts are with you.


----------

